# when no anesthesia is given



## EllieAnn (Feb 16, 2011)

Our Anesthesiologist was called in to monitor a patients vital signs during a procedure. The patient has Aetna Golden Medicare.  How would this be billed? Should I use an E&M code for a consult, visit, standby??? Thanks in advance. Ellie


----------



## millortsui (Feb 23, 2011)

I would code it as monitoring - MAC.


----------



## EllieAnn (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding. What code do you use for "MAC"?


----------

